# Post 100!



## Diver Temple (May 8, 2019)

Had to get a couple more posts in for the next round of swaps...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 8, 2019)

Ok, I think I have the 100 post requirement down. Bring on the next round of swaps!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 8, 2019)

A spring pen blank swap was posted.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 8, 2019)

Now you have to get 100 likes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 8, 2019)

Congratz on getting to 100. I'm trying one post at a time :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 8, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Now you have to get 100 likes



Well that's a challenge, I can't get my wife of 36 years to like me that many times...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 8, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> Congratz on getting to 100. I'm trying one post at a time :)



I thought of posting my comments one post per word, but I think one of them there monitors would have thrown a flag and treated me like punky wood...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2019)

I started that rule a while ago. I wanted people who who actually participated here instead of having some noob join in with a low post count, take the box, and then never be heard from again. 
This way here, with at least 100 posts, we know you better, and we see that you are a member who has something to offer here on the forum.

And as a side note, I made the pic as an avatar a rule too. It bugs me to see people here with a ton of posts and no avatar, yet they have plenty of posts with pictures. It's not that hard. And it differentiates you from everyone else.


Congratulations on the "100"! I hope to see you still when you hit 200,300, or even 20,000!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> I thought of posting my comments one post per word, but I think one of them there monitors would have thrown a flag and treated me like punky wood...



Lol.
We had a contest a while back when Kevin was about to hit 30,000 posts, and he did just that....ah, good times.
https://woodbarter.com/threads/contest-guesses-have-closed.28919/page-4#post-377793

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 8, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I started that rule a while ago. I wanted people who who actually participated here instead of having some noob join in with a low post count, take the box, and then never be heard from again.
> This way here, with at least 100 posts, we know you better, and we see that you are a member who has something to offer here on the forum.
> 
> And as a side note, I made the pic as an avatar a rule too. It bugs me to see people here with a ton of posts and no avatar, yet they have plenty of posts with pictures. It's not that hard. And it differentiates you from everyone else.
> ...



Not going anywhere, Rip. In the world of forums this is the only one I have ever looked into for any subject, and I liked the furniture. I am more worried I will have the opportunity to fill the server with too many pictures.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 8, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Lol.
> We had a contest a while back when Kevin was about to hit 30,000 posts, and he did just that....ah, good times.
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/contest-guesses-have-closed.28919/page-4#post-377793



30000? I don't know if I have the stamina to be on the computer that long.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 8, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Not going anywhere, Rip. In the world of forums this is the only one I have ever looked into for any subject


I'm the same way. I've joined other forums but don't like them. Few new posts and it's not fun or family like it is here!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Not going anywhere, Rip. In the world of forums this is the only one I have ever looked into for any subject, and I liked the furniture.



Right on Mo. Glad to have ya too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm the same way. I've joined other forums but don't like them. Few new posts and it's not fun or family like it is here!



Me too. I can't remember how many I'm on, but this is the one that I love coming back to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jason Martin (May 11, 2019)

This is by far the best forum and the most active I have found. I usually stop in at least once a day and see the new posts!
Keep up the good work everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

